#  -  1

## norr

, -     (--- )?    18%    18%/118%?  .

----------


## Yaserg

*norr*, ,  , ?  :Abuse:

----------


## norr

1: 8.2 (8.2.13.219)
 ,  2.0 (2.0.21.1)

----------


## Yaserg

*norr*,        "   ".     .
 1- . 
  "   "   "  ".           " ".    ,       18%  18%/118%.     18%/118%.  ,         .            :Wow:

----------


## norr

,  ,         ?

----------


## Yaserg

> ,  ,         ?


         "18%"    ?

----------


## norr

,   ,    18%/118%   18%.     ,     ,   ,    :yes:

----------


## Yaserg

> ,   ,    18%/118%   18%.     ,     ,   ,


   ?   ?

----------


## norr

:yes:

----------


## norr

-

----------


## Yaserg

> -


  -?

----------


## norr



----------


## Yaserg

> 


  ?

----------


## norr



----------


## Yaserg

> 


  - - ?   ?

----------


## norr

1 -,    .

----------


## norr

18%/118% ,     18%  ?     .

----------

*norr*,     -  ?           -        .

----------


## Yaserg

> 18%/118% ,     18%  ?     .


  :yes:

----------

*Yaserg*,            -..      ?

----------


## norr

> *norr*,     -  ?           -        .


         18  18/118 :Wow:

----------

. ?

----------


## norr

,    ?

----------


## Yaserg

> *Yaserg*,            -..      ?


    .     ,        -  :Big Grin:

----------


## norr

> . ?


 18

----------

*norr*,     18% ...       18 % ?

----------


## norr

,      :Smilie:

----------


## Yaserg

*norr*,    , .
  "   "   "  ".           " ".    ,       18%  18%/118%.     18%/118%.

----------

> ,   ,    18%/118%   18%.     ,     ,   ,


  .

----------


## Yaserg

*norr*,   ,       ,      .
:    .    .            .   .       .   .   .       .    ,     ѻ.      .   .    ,    ,   .

----------


## Yaserg

.            .      .    !!!         ,      18%/118%!!!      .
 ,    .     2.0.26.8.

----------


## 75

> *norr*,    , .
>   "   "   "  ".           " ".    ,       18%  18%/118%.     18%/118%.


  -   .     "--  ".    "  " "  ".    -    ,       .   - ,

----------

